# Famous battles fought in your city



## Adde (May 8, 2011)

As someone mentioned, Stockholm was the site of the Battle of Brunkeberg in 1471.

Also, the Danish king Christian II besieged the city in 1520, resulting in the Stockholm Bloodbath on 7-9 November 1520. 

These weren’t the only battles at Stockholm in the Middle Ages, but they are the two most famous.


----------



## larklanered (May 24, 2015)

Not in my city however the final surrender or the american civil war was essentially in Liverpool england after a renegade ship left the south and sailed to Liverpool where they did the final surrender.

They say that the first bullet fired in the civil war was also a bullet which originated in Liverpool (which was funding the south as it was invested, to its shame, the slave trade). How they could ever know that for sure is sketchy at best though.


----------



## Martin S (Sep 12, 2002)

The last battle fought in Liverpool was during the English Civil War when Prince Rupert of the Rhine captured the town on behalf of the King. 

Said to be the last time that someone called Rupert won a fight in Liverpool.


----------

